# No missing the ads at Denver Int’l Airport



## CHamilton (Apr 4, 2013)

No missing the ads at Denver Int’l Airport


> From here on there will be no missing the advertising at Denver International Airport.
> 
> On Wednesday, April 3, the airport unveiled four, 26-foot diagonal digital video towers from Clear Channel in the Jeppesen Terminal. For now, these are the largest such displays at any airport in the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 4, 2013)

At least they should be more entertaining than Amtrak's security videos. 

I liked the way this is worded...



> Airport officials say that non-airline revenue *will* ultimately benefit travelers because it lowers the fees the airport will have to charge airlines and some of the savings *may be* passed along to travelers in the form increased flight service and lower fares. (emphasis added)


----------

